
Clyde raises $14M to help e-commerce businesses offer extended warranties - tg602
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/11/clyde-raises-14-million-series-a-to-help-e-commerce-businesses-offer-extended-warranty-plans/
======
tg602
Four years ago, Brandon Gell was an architecture student who spent most of his
time working on 3D printing modular housing. Now, he’s the founder of Clyde,
an extended warranty startup that wants to help small e-commerce businesses
offer product protection. Today, the company announced it has raised a $14
million Series A led by Spark Capital with participation from Crosslink, RRE,
Rea Sea Ventures and others.

